# Indoor Potty Training for Male Dogs!



## cielx (Jul 21, 2014)

Hello! 
I hope I do not get judged due to this post by other dog mothers but I have been having a huge problem lately. 
For the last couple of months my schedule has become hectic and I have not been able to spend as much time with my boys as I used to. My boys have become angry with me due to irregular walking hours and the amount of time they are left alone at home and they simply started taking it out on everywhere in the house. 
I have been trying to get them used to peeing on training pads but it's not happening. :smilie_tischkante:
I am not having as much problem with my older boy London but Milan is my biggest problem. He started peeing on the walls in the entrance and every step on the stairs. 
I have created a huge playpen area for them but by the time I come back home London has already climbed up and left the playpen (I am scared he will hurt himself climbing up from there). 
I am sure every once in a while we all have hectic schedules that does not match with our babies times. 
I know it will be really hard to train them to pee on pads after so many years but there must be a way that I can get them used to it. 
Please give me some advice as to what I can do...:mellow:
Thank you in advance!! :wub::wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Uggg, no judging from me. My two boys pee'd anywhere, anytime they pleased when it was bad weather out!!! :angry:

When I had to go stay at my father's house (while we raised out house) I put belly bands on the boys.


Wow, what a life saver. Since then, Archie passed away, but Tinker is actually doing better. Not sure what happened with him, but he has recently decided (all on his own) that he's going to use the pads when the weather is bad...or he's feeling lazy. I still put a band on him if I'm going to be gone for several hours, but it has helped drastically! my furniture is much happier now too, lol...

When a girl makes a mistake, you can wipe up the floor, but when a boy goes, it goes into the furniture....and the smell lingers no matter how well you clean it.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I have two boys so I know how it goes! We had to start taking them out every hour so they wouldn't mark. We have been pretty successful with this strategy! However, and not everyone agrees with this, but we crate them when we are gone, including when we are at work. We tried gates awhile back but they would escape. They go in willingly because they get a treat each time. 

I also have my mother come over everyday for a long potty break so they're not in there more than a few hours at a time. Crate training has worked well for us - also we use it if they don't pee outside. They go in the crate for 20 min or so then back outside. Haven't had to do this in a long time though. Good luck!!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Oops just noticed u said indoor training - pads never worked for us so we do outside pottying. If they escape the playpen I guess id still recommend a crate since they are little escape artists!!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

My boy will poop on the potty pads, but prefer to pee outdoors. Our groomer has an indoor day boarding area and I noticed in addition to puppy pads, she had a 2 litre plastic soda bottle wrapped with a puppy pad and placed over the larger puppy pad area. I didn't ask but I'm sure it was weighted with sand, or something. I intend to try that.


----------

